# Allow me to introduce...myself



## amog (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey

First post here. A pal recruited me from another board as he rates this site. I trust his judgement so here I am.

I'm sure I'll get my posts up soon enough.

amog


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

amog said:


> Hey
> 
> First post here. A pal recruited me from another board as he rates this site. I trust his judgement so here I am.
> 
> ...


Amog eh? interesting username  Welcome to the board :beer:


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

welcome matey.


----------



## ABED23 (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the board mate.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard shipmate  good choice of forum btw :thumb:


----------



## amog (Oct 14, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Amog eh? interesting username  Welcome to the board :beer:


 I couldn't think of anything then that popped into my head. Must be cos i read the game by Neil Strauss recently (good book).


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

amog said:


> I couldn't think of anything then that popped into my head. Must be cos i read the game by Neil Strauss recently (good book).


Ive got the book myself, its a good read! :thumb:


----------



## amog (Oct 14, 2008)

My flatmate lent me it. Not given any of it a go but it makes sense. I might go sarging in tesco tonight.

'Did you see those 2 girls fighting outside?'...


----------

